# Angeln in Ägypten



## jagdtiger-0815 (16. April 2004)

Hi, will nächste Woche nach Hurghada, braucht man dort eine Angelgenehmigung oder kann man einfach drauf los angeln?
Wer weiß was es sich lohnt mitzunehmen an Angeln und Köder?:s 

Vilen Dank und Petri Heil!


----------



## wodibo (16. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*

Willkommen im Board :m

Ich hab Dir mal 2 Links rausgekramt, wir hatten das Thema erst vor kurzem.

Ägypten 

und der Reisebericht  von Forellenudo :m


----------

